# Abandoned farm house



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

I finished the house for my abandoned farm scene. It is a Carolina Craftsman kit that I added a porch and back addition to.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice weathering and distressing. Looks great.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like a fixer upper!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

You did a great job; I really like the green on the clapboard that looks like mold.

D.A.


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

Yep, a little mold and mildew!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Need some chickens running around. Maybe an old bathtub or stool out in the back too.
Great build!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FABULOUS weathering on the build!!!


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That looks great, would love to see it in place on a layout. Thought I saw a ghost in the upper left window.


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great. Looks like the Blair Witch house.


----------



## Jim M (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice. I like the paint job. Strong work!:appl:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Beautiful*

ak-milw; 

Great job on the farm house! :appl: Also a great choice of favorite railroad! :laugh::laugh:
What part of the Milwaukee are you modeling? I model the west end, near Seattle, WA.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Caen Hill Locks (Oct 30, 2015)

It looks great, atmospheric and desolate.


----------

